# Changing channels- pause/no pause, at random?



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

When I watch NFL games on Sunday, I often switch between the two games on FOX and CBS. Some Sundays, when I go back and forth between games, the Edge does what TIVO has always done and just stays on live TV on both games. Other Sundays, it auto-pauses the games when I change channels, so when I got back to the prior challenge, I'm like 10 minutes behind.

Frankly, I'm fine with either of these- they each have their pluses- but it is a bit frustrating that it isn't consistent, and I never know what to expect on any particular Sunday. Any chance I'm doing something weird to create this situation? (I only see this on NFL Sunday because that's really the only time I'm watching two live TV events at once.)


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

mishafp said:


> When I watch NFL games on Sunday, I often switch between the two games on FOX and CBS. Some Sundays, when I go back and forth between games, the Edge does what TIVO has always done and just stays on live TV on both games. Other Sundays, it auto-pauses the games when I change channels, so when I got back to the prior challenge, I'm like 10 minutes behind.
> 
> Frankly, I'm fine with either of these- they each have their pluses- but it is a bit frustrating that it isn't consistent, and I never know what to expect on any particular Sunday. Any chance I'm doing something weird to create this situation? (I only see this on NFL Sunday because that's really the only time I'm watching two live TV events at once.)


Well, since you're fine either way why not just pause it before switching? That way you know it's paused.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Well, since you're fine either way why not just pause it before switching? That way you know it's paused.


When you are flipping between two live games, kind of a pain to always press "pause" before changing channels...


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tuners behave differently if you use last channel or right arrow. If you are recording both tuners you can use last channel button but you will always go live. If you use the right arrow to pick your tuner the buffer will remain wherever you left it. I was switching between the UConn men and women last night and confirmed this.


----------

